# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΣ STEALTH 20

## deskatiotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Πρόκειται για τον Διάδρομο STEALTH 20

Ο διάδρομος είχε πρόβλημα και έτσι έψαξα στην πλακέτα και βρήκα ένα mosfet καμένο !!!
το έχω αντικαταστήσει και πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει...

Που είναι το πρόβλημα????? είχα βγάλει μια φώτο την συνδεσμολογία των καλωδίων επάνω στην πλακέτα αλά για κάποιο λόγο την έχω χάσει !!! και τώρα τι κάνουμε ??? μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει???αν υπάρχει κάποια φώτο με την συνδεσμολογία θα σας είμαι υπόχρεος ( από ότι βλέπω είναι η ίδια πλακέτα με τον STEALTH 22 ) 

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια βοήθεια

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα Νικο. Καταρχας πριν βαλεις την πλακετα επανω σιγουρεψε οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα στον μοτερ γιατι αυτα ειχαν βγει με ευαισθητο μοτερ....σιγουρα θα θες και ταπητα για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο. τωρα οσο αφορα την συνδεσμολογια φωτο δεν εχω να σε καλυψω γιατι δεν εχω το μηχανημα μπορω να σου πω που πανε τα καλωδια παντος. ανεβασε φωτο την πλακετα σκετη.

----------


## deskatiotis

DSC03256.jpg
Γιώργο καλησπέρα.  Έχω βρει μια άκρη και αυτό χάρη στον φίλο μας στο φόρουμ   fotis 65  πού μου έστειλε μερικές φωτογραφίες. Θα χρειαστώ όμως και την δική σου βοήθεια γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε δύο καλώδιαβ¦AC N   και   AC L νομίζω πώς είναι αντίστροφα ( ίσως δεν παίζει ρόλο !!! )  έχω συνδέσει τα τρία καλώδιο που φεύγουν από το κάθετο μοτέρ  UP , DOWN , COM  με την σειρά όπως τα βλέπεις. Μετά μένει το άλλο μοτέρ με το Κόκκινο στο + και το μαύρο στο - .  
Εδώ να πω ότι το κόκκινο στο AC L το παίρνω από την μια έξοδο του EMI FILTER  ενώ το μαύρο AC N το παίρνω από έναν μετασχηματιστή που είναι δίπλα του PFC AD3004-8

----------

fotis 65 (03-04-16)

----------


## george89

Ωραια οπως και να βαλεις τα καλωδια πανω στο ΑC δεν εχεις θεμα. κατα τα αλλα εισαι μια χαρα το + με το  κοκκινο του μοτερ και το - με το μαυρο αν τα βαλεις αναποδα απλα θα λειτουργει το μοτερ αναποδα :P και υπολοιπα με τα φισακια και εισαι οκ. τωρα καλο ειναι να συνδεσεις ενα αμπερομετρακι σε σειρα με τον + του μοτερ για να δεις την καταναλωσει  του μοτερ αν ειναι πανω απο 6 αμπερ εισαι για ταπητα για να μην εχεις θεμα με μοτερ στο μελλον.

----------


## deskatiotis

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...θα τα βάλω σε λειτουργία και θα σου πω ...να είσαι καλά

----------


## deskatiotis

Γιώργο καλημέρα...το μοτέρ έχει πρόβλημα!!! μετά την σύνδεση της πλακέτας, ανοίγω τον διάδρομο στην αρχή ολα εντάξει..δεν μου έβγαλε το error στην οθόνη. Μόλις ενεργοποίησα το μοτέρ πέσαν οι ασφάλειες!!! το μοτέρ μύρισε καμένο και φυσικά το mosfet στην πλακέτα ξανακάηκε....το μοτέρ το έδωσα για *περιέλιξη* και μου είπε ότι θα κοστίσει 130-140 ευρό !!!μπορώ να βρω καινούργιο??? και πόσο κοστίζει??? ( δυστυχώς δεν σε άκουσα να ελέγξω πρώτα το μοτέρ!!! αλά πώς μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό ??? )

----------


## FILMAN

> ( δυστυχώς δεν σε άκουσα να ελέγξω πρώτα το μοτέρ!!! αλά πώς μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό ??? )


Με μια λάμπα και μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης...

----------


## deskatiotis

Φίλιππε καλησπέρα...καλά τα λες αλά πώς θα τα συνδέσω !!! κάνε μου κανένα σχεδιάκι !!! σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια ...

----------


## george89

Καλημερα Νικο. Ασχημα τα νεα !!! οποτε περα απο μοτερ (η τιμη ειναι σωστη που σου εδωσε σε ποιον το πας ? καινουργιο δεν εχω και δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να βρεις ) πλακετα ξανα τα ιδια τα ξερεις, και σιγουρα εισαι και για ταπητα....αρκετα τα λεφτα δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να ανεβεις τοσο σε κοστος....

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε καλησπέρα...καλά τα λες αλά πώς θα τα συνδέσω !!! κάνε μου κανένα σχεδιάκι !!! σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια ...


Δεν χρειάζεται σχεδιάκι, σε σειρά με την παροχή των 230V συνδέεις μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 230V, και μέσω αυτής τροφοδοτείς τα ~ της γέφυρας. Στα + - της γέφυρας συνδέεις το μοτέρ. Προσοχή στις τάσεις και τον κίνδυνο ηλεκτροπληξίας!

----------


## deskatiotis

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά !!!

----------


## deskatiotis

Γιώργο καλησπέρα... το μοτέρ το πήγα σε κάποιον στη Λάρισα...μιας και εδώ και τρία χρόνια μένω μόνιμα στην Δεσκάτη Γρεβενών !!! τι εννοείς είμαι για τάπητα ? δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε πάλι πρόβλημα με το μοτέρ και την πλακέτα αν δεν αλλαχτεί ο τάπητας ? και πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει και αν υπάρχει φυσικά !!! ο τάπητας πρέπει να αλλάξει μετά από μερικά χρόνια ? και γενικά τι service χρειάζεται ένας διάδρομος και κάθε πότε ? Σε κουράζω λιγάκι αλά θέλω να μάθω για να μην ξαναπάθω !!!

----------


## george89

Λοιπον φιλε Νικο ακου πως παει η ιστορια με τους διαδρομους, καταρχας  βημα πρωτο ξεκινας τον διαδρομο παντα πατοντας στα πλευρικα πατηματα  περνει μερικες στροφες το μοτερ και μετα ανεβαινεις. 2ον λυπαινεις τον  ταπητα καθε 10 ωρες λειτουργιες με σπρει σιλικονης ειδικα γα διαδρομος  (τα περνεις απο μαγαζια με οργανα γυμναστικης) ενας εργοστασιακος  ταπητας βγαζει περιπου 1000 με 1500 χλμ παντα με σωστη λυπανση και χρηση  αλλιως καλο ειναι να αλλαζετε περιπου στην 5 ετια. 3ον κανεις το MAX  μια ωρα χρηση μετα το αφηνεις να κρυωσει για καμια ωρα παλι και μετα  κανει καποιος αλλως αν θελει. Αυτα τα λιγα οσο αφορα την σωστη χρηση.  Οσο αφορα της βλαβες το 90% ξεκιναν απο τον ταπητα τι  εννοω.......Φθαρμενος ταπητας ζοριζει το μοτερ με αποτελεσμα να τραβαει  παραπανω αμπερ απο το κανονικο ( εως 6 αμπερ ειναι το νορμαλ περιπου για  τετοια μηχανηματα απο 6 αμπερ και πανω αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.) Αυτα τα  αμπερ ειναι που κανουν το μοτερ  να μυριζει μεχρι να καει και σε μια  πλακετα τα καει τα μοσφετ Οποτε και καινουργιο μοτερ να βαλεις με  πλακετα αν ΔΕΝ αλλαχτει ο ταπητας (κοστος 100e με 120e) ουσιαστικα εχεις  πεταξει τα λεφτα σου. Το αλλο 10% απο τις βλαβες εχει να κανει με  ρευματα συνηθως απο το κεντρικο δικτυο της ΔΕΗ (υποταση - υπερταση).  *****Σπανια περιπτωση αλλα παιζει ειναι αν εχει δουλεψει χωρις σιλικονη ο  διαδρομος για πολλες ωρες μπορει να "φουσκωσει" το ξυλινο δαπεδο λογο μεγαλης θερμοκρασιας. Αυτο  το καταλαβαινεις αν βαλεις το χερι σου κατω απο τον ταπητα εκει που  παταμε συνηθως να δεις αν κανει καμια αλλοιωσει το ξυλο κανονικα πρεπει  να ειναι λειο.

Αυτα τα λιγα πιστευω να βοηθησα  :Smile: ) 
Περιμενω νεα !!!!

----------

mikemtb73 (03-09-17)

----------


## deskatiotis

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...όχι μόνο βοήθησες αλλά νομίζω πως έγινα εξπέρ στους Διαδρόμους... χα χα χα   να είσαι καλά !!!

----------


## deskatiotis

Και μετά από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα το μοτέρ ήρθε!!! όλα εντάξει , ο διάδρομος λειτουργεί κανονικά και αυτό χάρη σε εσάς !!! σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθειά σας (george89 ,fotis 65 , FILMAN  )  να είστε καλά...!!!

----------

FILMAN (12-05-16)

----------

